# Complete Disaster -_-



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Disaster; I has it.

Well, not so bad, I guess. My argente doe dropped today, four days early and very unexpected. She was huge, and she only had seven teeny tiny bubs. There was a large amount of bloody tissue though, and one of them is missing his whole tail, so I wonder if she ate some. She left the one with the tail missing outside the nest, and the others dotted all around the place inside XD. I wasn't expecting them so soon, and was very shocked to find hours old pups when I went to clean first thing. They really could only been three or four hours old.

So yeah. I had to clean the box a bit a little later on, it was due today which I thought was enough time and there was poop and food everywhere. And I sneakily rearranged a few things to make a nest in the nest box, as she hadn't made one at all o.o. Aunty had gathered all the babies into a pile by then though, and they all had really fat milk bands, so *fingers crossed*. I hope my prodding doesn't upset her too much.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Lets hope all goes well from now on and they grow well, how is the bub with out a tail?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Perfectly fine and whole apart from his tail :3. He's not even the smallest, and his tail has a black part on the end, which will drop off I think... which leaves him with a teeny stub.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a mouse called Treacle and he has half a tail due to it been bitten off! it had a black bit at the end and after a while it dried up and dropped off, he is rather large and if he had a stumpy tail he would look like a hamster :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

eating of tails by the mother is not uncommon.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes I've got an older doe with half a tail and I also have a young buck which is one of the best marked rumpwhites I've got but the mother nipped the end off his tail so now he wont be able to be shown but he is perfect for breeding. It doesnt seem to affect them at all and the little black bit on the end heals in a few days.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww it doesn't matter if tails are missing one of our does has a quarter of her tail missing and one of the bubs does too also one has a foot missing they cope fine though they adapt.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they sound like extras from a low budget zombie movie.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Awww, what a silly thing to say, lmao.

I think they're fine. I hear them squeaking away last night, so I just cross my fingers they're all still intact. Aunty won't leave the nest when the light is on, so I'll wait till day three to peek again. She's done the drill before though, we had to take her out of the nest every day and she didn't mind.

One of my sable boys has the very tip missing from his tail, actually :3. He's fine, too. Second fattest of the lot. I'm not overly worried about the new one, just that he was left outside.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

sarahc said:


> they sound like extras from a low budget zombie movie.


I know what you mean, when I held my doe with half a tail it used to send shivers down my spine, I've gotten used to it now though. I dont think I would be able to handle a missing foot or something.

This situation is better than the opposite and just finding a tail or a foot, Ive had the fortune of making those discoveries in the past.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Ian you get used to it I had a hamster a few years ago with the same a missing foot they adapt fine. I have found 2 of our baby meece with a quarter of their tails missig but they aren't worried don't know any different.

Glad they are doing ok.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had the gruesome scattered limbs as well.I've had quite a few tail less ones .If the tail is very short they are difficult to handle at the jumpy stage.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Sarahc fortunatly there is only a quarter of the tail missing not too much of a problem bless them. Glad we don't end up biting our childrens limbs off goodness knows what they'd look like lol.


----------

